# Question About a Mod on a Lang



## docash (Jun 13, 2012)

(mods please feel free to move if this is the wrong place to post)

So I recently ordered a Lang 36 hybrid (chargrill attached) with a smoking box which I should be receiving in the next couple of weeks. Anyway I've heard some people indicate that their temp probes get crimped when they are run out of the door. I asked Ben Lang about this and he indicated many people simply put a notch in the door to allow for space. That sounded ok, but every time you open the door you have to make sure the probes are back in the notch. What I was wondering was if anyone had ever used a water tight electrical conduit like this:  http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Halex-90661-1-2-Inch-Liquidtight-Connector-3317179.html
I had a friend that did this on his cheapo smoker and says it works great, but I'm a little hesitant to try it on my brand new purchase without a little more feedback. Here is a pic of his 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Any thoughts on this?
Thanks. 


BEAR DOWN!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is a metal fitting so it won't melt; as long as you can insert and remove your probe ok, it should work like a charm!  Heat/smoke escape would be minimal while the probe is in; if the probe is removed, is there an obvious hole to let heat and smoke out, or is it dampened/closed off?  If dampened so tons if smoke/heat doesn't escape, then install several of them so you can have multiple entrance points; otherwise fill it with short pieces of coax or small dowels, nails, bolts or whatever will be unobtrusive so you can have a lot of flexibility to run in multiple probes.  If it works well, write a note to Ben and send him some pics; he may want to add them into his future builds!  You can get his email addr. on his site!  I would thoroughly test it out; you may be on to something!


----------



## docash (Jun 13, 2012)

The ones I found at home depot supposedly can dampen down to form a watertight seal (of course this requires a wrench or socket set). I was originally worried about how the rubber gasket would hold up, but for ~$2.50 per item I guess they can be replaced at minimal cost if the rubber gets damaged. Any advice on how to finish off the drilled hole?  By just drilling it the hole will be pretty jagged. The nut will cover any appearance flaws, but should I worry about rust or anything?


BEAR DOWN!


----------



## raymo76 (Jun 13, 2012)

Once I went with my lang, I never used any leave in probes, I just picked up a couple of super fast read thermometer from thermoworks, makers of the therma pen. I'll just pop open the lid and check the temps periodically when I know things should be just about done. But I have seen wholes drilled in them for probes, see the probe coming out of the pit?


----------



## icemanrrc (Jun 16, 2012)

I refuse to drill a hole in my Lang. Thermapens or just close the lid on the prope wires.


----------

